# Mit Knoppix Bootsektor wiederherstellen



## cesupa (19. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab mir soeben mit Partion Magic 8 den Bootsector von meiner Festplattenpartition auf der Windows XP Prof installiert ist,anscheinend vollkommen zerstört. Win XP CD hab ich schon reingemacht, liest aber nur die hardware ein und dann hab ich nen schwarzen Bildschirm.
Jetzt hab ich mal meine Knoppix 3.8 CD rausgekramt und gestartet, wie kann ich damit den Bootsektor von Win XP wieder reparieren?

Gruß
cesupa


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. November 2005)

a) http://www.fuckinggoogleit.com/
b) Es ist nicht möglich einen Windows Bootsektor mit Knoppix zu retten. (bzw. es ist theoretisch möglich. Du bräuchtest ein funktionierendes Image von dem Windows Bootsektor und ein Programm welches diese Images lesen/schreiben kann.
c) Erstelle Dir Windows XP Bootdisketten, davon solltest Du (wenn es schon per CD nicht geht) den Bootsektor per XP Rescue-Disketten retten können.


----------

